# help with blood tests



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi 
I am having IVF in Sweden and I need to have HIV and Hep b&c blood tests so does DH.
My GP said he would take any bloods and give me the perscip for the pill - but now he is saying he won't......... my local private hospital will charge 356 for this which we cant afford - any advise please!!!

I am so upset - it seems to be a fight all the way!!

Love Emma


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i would say your GP is being obstructive, there are no rules for GPs about what they can and acannot do. They luv the power of being able to say no.(i can say this as my dh is an nhs finace manager who tells me this)  I would suggest changing GP, as yu will need even more cooperation after tx for blood tests and scans. look up other gp's nearby on NHS Direct.


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Emma, so sorry to hear your gp is being so obstructive. I had certainly our Hep B&C initial tests done at our GP and she was fine. We did pay separately for HIV tests but they should be able to help you with at least some of them. As Kym suggests, try moving GP's if you have to.

As far as the pill goes, you can get that free of charge at any family planning clinic so they should be able to sort you out with that.

Do you have a UK clinic supporting you with your treatment? You will need one again as Kym mentions for scans etc as GP's I have found are certainly not prepared to do this. These can be very expensive when going privately so you will need to shop around a bit. Where abouts in the country are you located? I am sure some of the ladies will be able to recommend somewhere and you may find the blood tests are a lot cheaper there. I think we paid about £60 each for our last ones at our uk clinic.

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Emma

You can have the HIV; syphillis and Hepatitis tests done free of charge at any Sexual health clinic (often attached to your hospital) - a google search will bring up those in your area.  i jsut went along and had mine done as also didnt feel like paying out that amount of money.  I did tell the women it was for ivf and that I needed to be assured beforehad that i was not carrying any of those virus's - you have to go back in person to pick up your results - and usually takes 2-3 weeks.
You should be able to get the pill from the health clinics as well - they have heaps of condoms and pill packets on each of the counsellors desks.  Dont pay for these tests, they are freely available, and you can do them without your gp.  Actually the only person who knows you have done the test is you, they dont tell anyone, gp etc, its private and confidential.  Alhtugh i had to get them to write it up for me so that i could fax it to my clinic.
The only problem my Dh had was he went to a walk in mens only clinic in soho and was refused for not being gay!!!  But he also just went to the local hopsital - excpet an hour wait or so, or phone to find out quiet times.
wishing you lots of luck


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you thank you all 

I have just complained and now my GP will do all the bloods!!!!! We are soooooo happy! Although GUM clinic would have been our 2nd option so thanks for advise.... as for the pill I will go to a womens clinic

We are off to Sweden - I will stay for the whole lead up/all the treatment (they do short protocal so it is not so long) but we will be back for the 2ww (what scans will I need for the 2ww/onwards - don't you get refered to NHS for thoes)

Hugs Emma


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

nhs wont cover routine early scans, but if you have bleeding and pain as if it's possib an ectopic they will scan . most hospitabs have an early pregnancy assessment unit (EPU or EPAU)for these types of problems. altrnatively there ae private scan clinics or prvate fertility clinics around £100 a scan


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Emma - i would imagine you will need a blood test at the end of your 2WW (your clinic will tell you this) and that is usually done privately - but its about £20 - £30.  If you do get your gp to do it, you might not get the results straight away and to be honest it is useful to know your beta as this might affect medication (e.g. upping the dose etc).  HOwever you can ask him/her if they would be prepared to do this blood test and find out waiting times.  I used to go to LFC because i could go in and have results 3 hours later.
Once you have a confirmed pregnancy (by beta test) you usually go for a scan at 6 weeks - this is usually to confirm viability and number of embryos that have implanted!  This scan, or referral to have a scan will at the discretion of your gp - because i had had 3 miscarriges my gp referred me no problem (not everyone gets this though and you might have to go private)    If you do a quick search there are loads of threads with advice on where you can go for a scan, prices etc.  

Or you can just self refer to to Early Pregnancy Unit of your hopsital, and sometimes they will give you a scan.  It is usually given because of bleeding, or previous problems.  i have found our EPU really wonderful, they have always seen me (often self referred), and once you are on their books, they will make your further appoitments.  I think the NHS will offer you a 12 week and or a 20 week scan.  My EPU unit who have seen me through 2 miscarriages, gave me for this pregnancy a scan at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks, before i was handed over to another unit for a 20 week scan .....

Hope this helps , and good luck with your treatment in sweden.....


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

post crossed with coconut (so some repetition!!)


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much!! I am due to go in May - and will no doubt be keeping in contact........

Love to you all
Emma


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,

i have started my fertility treatment in the Netherlands because my partner lives there and i live here in the UK, because i do not have an insurance i can not do some of the blood test or xray from my tube, i contacted various UK clinic but they say i need to have initial consultation before they can help me with the test, do you know any UK clinic can support me so i can do the all the test and just to do the IU or IVF.

thanks

farsajamha



safarigirl said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> You can have the HIV; syphillis and Hepatitis tests done free of charge at any Sexual health clinic (often attached to your hospital) - a google search will bring up those in your area. i jsut went along and had mine done as also didnt feel like paying out that amount of money. I did tell the women it was for ivf and that I needed to be assured beforehad that i was not carrying any of those virus's - you have to go back in person to pick up your results - and usually takes 2-3 weeks.
> You should be able to get the pill from the health clinics as well - they have heaps of condoms and pill packets on each of the counsellors desks. Dont pay for these tests, they are freely available, and you can do them without your gp. Actually the only person who knows you have done the test is you, they dont tell anyone, gp etc, its private and confidential. Alhtugh i had to get them to write it up for me so that i could fax it to my clinic.
> ...


----------

